# Hp replacement screen shell



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi sorry if this is the wrong section didnt know were to post it but thought this was relevent.

My brothers laptop screen case is dent and scratched and is thinking of replaceing it. this is his model laptop:

HP Pavilion dv7-4020sa

And this is what the case shell look like:










Where would i find one of these any good sites for spare parts?

Thanks sorry if in wrong section if so move please move the thread


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Morgiee,

eBay is your best bet to find replacement parts.


----------



## DavidInTheCloud (Nov 30, 2010)

You would need to get a complete case for the laptop because manufactures of spare products like this will give you the whole outside.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

